# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  اقرأ/ي ماهو مكتوب في اللوحة

## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مسابقتنا الجديدة 
عبارة عن 

تعرف على ماهو مكتوب في اللوحة 

ولك تقييم :rolleyes: 

الأجابه الأولى تقييمين :wink: 

لنبدأ

----------

إبتسام السهم (11-08-2010), 

ورده محمديه (09-27-2010), 

صفآء الروح (09-27-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسمه تعالى* 


*هلا عفاف* 

*بس وين اللوحة* 
*مو شايفين شيء ...*


*وبعدين تعالي ***
*بسألش* 

*وين هديتي* 
*للمسابقة الرمضانية* 
*تراني الفائزة الأولى !!!!*
*مو طلبتِ  اسم* *مناطقنا* 
*عشان توصلين لينا الهدايا والجوائز ...*  :bigsmile:   :bigsmile: 


*تشكري يالغلا ...*
*بس اكَول* 
*روحي حطي اللوحات مالتش ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## موالية حيدر

> [IMG][/IMG]



 



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*قال تعالى  :*


*{{  ن والقلم وما يسطرون  }}*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مسابقة رائعة خيتو عفاف*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*الجواب هو* 
*{ ن والقلم وما يسطرون }*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*{{ن  والقلم وما يسطرون}}*

*مسابقة حلوه ولطيفه وخفيفه  :)*

*تشكري عليها ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آهلييين عفاف*
*مسابقه حلوووة وثقافيه*

*الآيه/ ن والقلم ومايسطرون ..*

*الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه عفااف..*
*وتشكري ع المجهوووود ..*
*دمتي بوود..*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-07-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اجابات صحيحة 
والكل له تققيم 
موالية حيدر 
تقييمين 

انتظروا اللوحة القادمة*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِ الانتظآر ^^

روعة ~

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



* أولاً كل الشكر لك عفاف  ..*
*ع هالكرم* 
*بس بدي  جائزتي الرمضانية* 
*ما رح فوتها  ... * 

*روح وريحان* 

*شنو الانتظار روعة   !!!*

*إلا ممل  .. ويخلينا على أعصابنا  ****

*عفافووووو*

*بتحطي اللوحة لو أحطها عنج  يمعودة   !!!!!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا حطيها غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اعتذر عن التأخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قوله تعالى ...*

*(**قل أعوذ برب الناس )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله عليش شذوي 
اجابة 100%

والش التقييم 

الي عندها لوحة اتشارك معانا خواتي واخواني

 :amuse:

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أحبتي بناءً على طلب راعية المسابقة ..*

*عفاف الهدى ..*

*رح احط لوحة بس اللي تجاوب عليها صح ..*

*تاخذ التقاييم من عفاف زين !!*


*هذه هي اللوحـــة ..*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-07-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 

وهذا  صراط  ربك مسقيما 

اذا اني الي جاوبت التقييم علش خيووووووووو

 :toung:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر التصحيح خيو

----------


## عنيده

وهذا صراط ربك مسقيما 

مالي شغل من عفاف من مواليه تقيم اذا صح خخخ ..

موفقين ..

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
** 

*وهذا صراط ربك مسقيما 
*


*الإجابة صحيحة وعفية عليج يا عفافوووووووو*
* ولو إنج كَلتِ {يمكن }*
*يعني مو متأكدة ..*
*بس يالله ..*
*الموالية كريمة وحسبتها لج صح  ...*
*عنيدة ...*
*عيني إجابتج واثقة منها ..*
*تستاهلين كل التقاييم ..*
*طالبي عفاف بيها لأنها من كادر الإارة { مشرفة }*
*واني فقيرة الله { بس عضوة }*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بســـــــــــــــــم اللــــــــــــــه الرحمــــــــــــــــــــن الرحيـــــــــــــــــــم 



















*أكيد اللوحتين في منتهى السهولة* 
*يعني الكل رح ياخذ التقاييم من عند عفاف الغلا ..*
*موفقين أحبتي ...*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-15-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللوحة الاولى /*
*(كل من عليها فان ، ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والأكرام ) ..*

*اللوحه الثانيه /*
*[بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . قل هو الله أحد . الله الصمد . لم يلد ولم يولد . ولم يكن له كفواً أحد ..."]*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-15-2010)

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

اللوحة الأولى 
( كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام )
واللوحة الثانية 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد 
ولم يكن له كفؤا أحد )

يعطيش العاافية موالية غناتي وعساااش على القوة يارب ..
وتسلم عفاف على الفكرة الحلوة للمسابقة ..
دمتم جميعا بخير ..

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-15-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العنود وصلش التقييم ان شاء الله

مواليه انتظر تصحيحش للأخوات

موالية خيو 
منتين فقيرة الله
وتقدري اتقيمي في اي وقت وماله شغل بالأدارة التقييم
راح اتلاقي كلمة 
اضف المشاركة للمدونة وجنبها شكرا وجنبها نجمه وشغلات ثانية 
شكرا اذا عجبش موضوع اضغطي عليها وكأنش اتقولي شكرا لصاحب الموضوع
والنجمة هي التقييم راح يظهر لش فراغ اكتبي فيه التقييم ويمر عالأدارة ويوصل الى الشخص الي تريديه اهمشي لا تنسي تكتبي اسمش مع الكلام 
يلا عاد انتظر تقييم ليي

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*والله وسبعة إنعام احبتي* 

*عفية ممتازات كتير .....*

*إجاباتكم صحيحة  .....*


*عفاف حبيبتي* 

*حطي التقاييم عني ...*
*لأني مشغولة هوايه..*

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



* اقرأ   \  ئي  \  اللوحة  !!!*

















*موفقين لكل خير ...*



*عفاف أو أي حبيبة أخرى* 

*لو لم اتواجد حطوا اللوحات اللي معكن ...*

*وعساكم على القوة يا رب  !!!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللوحة الاولى /
قال تعالى (ومابكم من نعمة فمن الله )*

*اللوحة الثانية /*
*قال تعالى (ياحسرة على العباد )*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسمه تعالى*  
*عفيه عليج شذاوي* 
*ممتازة وتستحقين التقييم*


*تم غضافة التقييم* 

*أيضاً تقييم لـ { نسيم }* 
*ولكن دون ان اذكر اسم موالية ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تمت التقاييم من قبلنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آمممم كأن بداية سورة الفآتحة المبآركة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم -الحمدللهِ رب العآلمين- الرحمن الرحيم- مآلك يوم الدين- إيآك نعبد وإياك نستعين

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسمه تعالى* 

*هاي الآيات من سورة الفاتحة* 
*بس مو كاملة* 
*فقط هذه الآيات التي باللوحة* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم -**
*الحمدللهِ رب العآلمين-** 
*ا**لرحمن الرحيم-**
* مآلك يوم الدين-**
* إيآك نعبد وإياك نستعين **



*******************

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...*




























*عفاف غناتي* 
ممكن ترجعي  الوسام اللي 
حصلت عليه بمسابقة 
ماذا في الصندوق 
والذي كان موجودًا أسفل التوقيع 
لأنه طار مني أثناء تعديلي للتوقيع 
ولكِ كل الحب   ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللوحة الاولى / قوله تعالى ..( أدعوني أستجب لكم ).*
*اللوحة الثانية/ قوله تعالى .. (لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم).*
*اللوحة الثالثه/ قوله تعالى .. (إلا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب).*


*الله يعطيكِ العاآآفيه مواليه..*
*موفقه بقضااء الحوائج..*
*تحيااآآتي..*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*عفيه عليج* 
*شذاوي* 
*شو هالشطارة* 
*عيني عليج بارد* 
*إجاباتش كلها صحيحة يالغلا ..*
*وتستحقين تقاييم ...*
*بس مو راضي يعطيش* 
*معليش نعطي فرصة* 
*لغيرش* 
*عشان نكون عادلين* 
*ما أدري شنو القضية* 
*يمكن عفاف عندها الخبر اليقين* 
*مثل جهينة ...*
*ننتظر ونشوف شتكَول* 
*أبله عفاف ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا خيتي مواليه ..*
*مو راضي يعطيني تقييم في المسابقه لانو لازم تقيمي احد الاعضاء قبلي بعدين قيميني ..* 
*مايحتاج في هالمسابقه بس قيميهم مثلا في احد مواضيعك احد رد عليكِ وبعدين سوي تقييم لي ..*
*اتمنى فهمتي عليي..*
*واي سؤال لاترددي ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابات صحيحه 
روح 
موالية 
تم التقييم 

موالية خيو 
اظن جاوبت عليش شذاوي 
بس خلاص اني قيمتها

ومعلومة للمرات الجاية 

ما تقدري اتقيمي عضو مرتين ورى بعض 
لازم اتقيمي احد ثاني واتردي التقيمي عضوش الأول 
ان شاء الله استوعبتي خيه

وموفقة خيو 
وبارك الله جهودش

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  





 


 
 


 




 

*مـــوفقيـــــــــــــــــــــن *** أحبتي *****

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو 

اظن 
لوحة وحده تكفي 

اذا حلت 

ضعي الثانية 
وهكذا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللوحة الاولى / قوله تعالى (إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم)*

*اللوحة الثانية / قوله تعالى (**وَلَا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ * وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ )*

*اللوحة الثالثة / قوله تعالى ( يعلم مايلج في الأرض ومايخرج منها وماينزل من السماء ومايعرج فيها وهو الرحيم الغفور )*

*اللوحة الرابعه / قوله تعالى (رب أنزلني منزلاً مباركاً وأنت خير المنزلين )*






*ان شاء الله صح ونستاهل تقييم وشكر منك خيتو مواليه ...*

*ربي يعطيكم الف عاآآفيه*
*عفاف ، مواليه*
*لكما تحياتي*

----------

موالية حيدر (10-19-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*إجاباتج يمعودة شذوية كلها* 

  كلها 

كلها 

كلها

كلها

كلها

كلها 

كلها 

كلها

كلها 

كلها 

كلها 

كلها 









*صحيحة يا قمر*

*وتستاهلين التقييم* 


*عفاف غناتي* 

*ريحيني وحطي لوحة عني ...*
*عفيه حبابة !!!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*قال تعالى ..( قل هو الله أحد . الله الصمد . لم يلد ولم يولد . ولم يكن له كفواً أحد .)*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-21-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*نعم كما قالت شذاوي* 
*هذه سورة الإخلاص ... سورة التوحيد ...* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*{قل هو الله أحد .* 
*الله الصمد .* 
*لم يلد ولم يولد .* 
*ولم يكن له كفوًا أحد}*




*عفاف حبيبتي*
*فدوة غناتي* 
*رجعي وسامي* 
*الذي حصلت عليه* 
*في مسايقة* 
*اكتشف ماذا في الصندوق* 
*لأنه طار  وقد طلبت منك استرجاعه من قبل* 
*ولكن ....*

*عفية حبابة ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابات صحيحه  اخواتي

هلا خيو 

من اي موضوع اخذتيه ارجعي اخذيه

او يمكن هو مؤقت

طيب اسألي شبكة او اسألي الي عطاش اياه

----------


## موالية حيدر

> اجابات صحيحه اخواتي
> 
> هلا خيو 
> 
> من اي موضوع اخذتيه ارجعي اخذيه
> 
> *عزيزتي* 
> *أني ما أخذته من أي مكان* 
> *إنت عطيتيني إياه* 
> ...






*حبيبتي مو إنتِ اللي قلتِ اللي يعرف الإجابة*
*وما بداخل الصندوق له خمسة تقاييم و وسام !!!*
*كان عندي مثله باسمي .. { موالية حيدر }*
*ولكن طار ...*

*على كل حال* 
*يسلم راسش يالغالية* 
*وإذا مافيه* 
*حصل غير ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مواليه غناتي 
ملتبس عندش الموضوع 
مو اني صاحبة المسابقة اصلا

----------


## موالية حيدر

> مواليه غناتي 
> ملتبس عندش الموضوع 
> مو اني صاحبة المسابقة اصلا



 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
 

*يو يو يو ..*
*آسفة سامحيني عفاف غناتي* 
*كانت صفاء ...*
*ما يخالف غناتي اسمحي ليي ...*
*خلا ص بلغوا صفاء بالنيابة* 
*ولكم طول العمر وسعادة الدارين ...*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


والآن أحبتي عودة إلى هذه المسابقة القرآنية 
وآمل أن نتواصل ولا نتوانى عن متابعتها ..
ولكم الأجر والثواب ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وأمددناكم بأموال وبنين وجعلناكم أكثر نفيرا

اتمنى اتكون صح
*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
ممتازة حبيبتي عفاف ..
الآية كما ذكرتِ..ولكنك لم تاتي بها كاملة 
ففي بدايتها ..
*ثم رددنا لكم الكرة عليهم* 
*{ وأمددناكم بأموال وبنين وجعلناكم أكثر نفيرا }* 




والآن ماذا كتب على هذه اللوحة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الصوورة مو طالعه خيتوو ..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

" وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من  قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم"

----------

موالية حيدر (12-02-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ما شاء الله عليك حبيبتي ..* 
* مناجاة ..*
*إجابتج صحيحة  وممتازة ..*
*لا عدمنا هالطلة الحلوة يا رب ...*


*لعاد ليش شذوية* 
*الصورة مو طالعة عندها ... ؟ !!!!*


*إذن حاولي أن تشاهدي ما كتب على* 
*هذه اللوحة .. ولكِ الأجر ....*



**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . قل هو الله أحد . الله الصمد . لم يلد ولم يولد . ولم يكن له كفوا  أحد.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتقد سورة الأخلاص

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*ما شاء الله عليكما* 
*عفاف وشذى* 
*إجابتكما صحيحة ..*
*نعم هي سورة التوحيد { الإخلاص }* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .*
*قل هو الله أحد .*
*الله الصمد .*
*لم يلد ولم يولد .* 
*ولم يكن له كفوا أحد* 


*أحبتي* 
*عظم الله أجوركم بذكرى* 
*حلول مصيبة أبي عبدالله عليه السلام ..*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-20-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا خمنوا شو مكتوب في اللوحه؟

----------

